# All-steel Camp Hatchet mystery



## mels (Aug 9, 2015)

Recently stumbled across this metal hatchet while cleaning out the caretakers cabin at a long-time summer camp. A few interesting things there, but this one really grabbed me for some reason. 

It measures about 11" OAL, head measures about 4 1/4". It's about 3/4" at it's thickest point. It is missing its' scales (if you're a knife guy) or handle inserts which look to have been held in place by three screws each.

Hidden within the handle is a spring-loaded (closing) "arm" that looks to have been designed to swing out and protect the sharpened edge - although that last 2 1/2 inches or so look to have been broken off.

It looks to be a two-piece design what with the handle and head riveted together. That said, there is absolutely no detectable movement between the two at all so it must be some kind of tapered fit, and doesn't extend all the way up through the head like on a wooden-handled job.

Haven't been able to find any distinguishing manufacturers markings on it whatsoever. A brief search on the internet hasn't yielded any answers either.

Wondering if anyone here has had any experience with one of these, and / or has any info on mfr or whatever. Just one of those little mysteries that beg to be explained...


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 9, 2015)

Ask over on Bladeforums in the axe section. They will know.

Google "Marble's Safety Axe" while you are at it. A very similar design but not the same I think.


----------



## mels (Aug 9, 2015)

Roger that. Thanks for the lead!

Here's a link to the marbles: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/311410319746?lpid=82&chn=ps
You're right, similar. Wood handle vs. steel, and the head doesn't have the little skirting that drops down both sides of the handle a little as it does on this one. Maybe mine is later production, or a copy-cat?

*EDIT* searching under marbles safety axe I found a bunch of images of early (1910's?) all metal jobs called their "pocket axe" which used three screws to hold the handle inserts in, and those early all metal ones have those skirts that drop down from the head on either side of the handle.

Pretty cool!


----------



## 06switchback (Aug 9, 2015)

Definitely looks like a marbles I have one of there knifes it's a folder with a longer blade than handle the blade cover folds into the handle when open and doubles as a blade lock 

The company went out of business in the early teens 1911 if I remember correctly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mels (Aug 9, 2015)

Pretty cool. From what I can tell they're still in business. Marketing through a knife distributor, and it looks like they're selling gun sights too. I guess I'll clean it up and have a machinist friend fab up some knurled scales for the handle. It would be kinda cool if I could find original or OEM replacement scales and a replacement swing-out edge guard.


----------



## 06switchback (Aug 9, 2015)

You had to make me look it up and they are still in business the company changed names in 1911 from marbles seafty axe co to marbles arms the knife i have says seafty axe on it so it's a pre 1911 I knew that date had something to do with the company's history 

Anyways great find glad to hear of the plans for a restoration 

Here's some pics of my knife





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mels (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn, it's like looking through a window back in time. Beautiful knife, even if not practical, I really dig the engineering that went into mechanical stuff back then. Thanks for posting up those pics!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 10, 2015)

Marbles actually went out of business but another company owns the name now. All production has been shipped overseas. Much like what happened to Schrade and their Old Timer name.


----------



## mels (Aug 10, 2015)

Overseas? Let me guess where...
That just stinks, so much history flushed down the crapper for a lousy buck. Not just with what we're talking about with Marbles, but everything. So it seems.


----------



## mels (Sep 3, 2015)

So, it's been a couple few weeks since I first posted this so I figure it's time for an update. 

Following the suggestion to look into marbles, I contacted customer service at marblearms.com and surprisingly they replied in just a day or two.

Once I sent their customer service rep Jeanine the pics I have of it, she sent me back a pic of my "axe" taken from a page in a book about the company. Was pretty cool seeing what mine would've looked like when new.

She also surprised me with the contact info of the one guy in the country who has all the original parts and pieces left from when the original company closed their doors, and is the guy that does all the restoration for those folks who collect these different safety axes, Mr. Mike Maraccini up in Iron Mountain Michigan. Apparently his shop is "just down the road" from the now closed factory location, and repairing / restoring these obscure axes is all he does.

So, I called Mike and within a couple days had sent my beat-up and broken early 1900's three-screw axe in for some old-world craftsman love.

Heard from Mike today, he just yesterday started on my axe and wanted to put together a gameplan for what I wanted to see done to it. Looks like I'm going the full boat. Strip that yellow paint, replace the broken and missing parts, give the whole thing a bright polish job and hone the edge.

Hopefully by this time next week that 100+ year old axe, rescued from a cabin clean-out where it was sure to be tossed in the dumpster, will be enjoying a new lease on life here at Home with way too much other stuff I also needed to rescue... 

Anyway, that's where we're at. Really looking forward to posting up some pics of this old girl for y'all to enjoy!


----------



## 06switchback (Sep 7, 2015)

That's awesome can't wait to see some pics of a professional restoration on one of these beautiful old tools and sounds like a pretty quick turn around 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mels (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh yeah man, so far it's been pretty remarkable. Looking forward to seeing it Home!


----------



## jughead500 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thats some neat stuff there mel.


----------



## mels (Sep 18, 2015)

Haven't heard from Mike so no pics yet fellas.


----------



## mels (Oct 16, 2015)

Update, Mike is working on the axe when he can, should be finished soon. He tells me snow is forecast up where he is and get this, he's gotta put in some chainsaw time wrapping up his firewood stash. Lucky guy! Has a few older Huskys and an Alpina.


----------



## Daniel686 (Oct 16, 2015)

That is a great story! The company may not be the same, but that customer service sounds pretty good still. Love me some old hatchets, I'm jealous.


----------



## mels (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey, welcome here Daniel. 

I dig it too, mostly dig old stuff from years ago when American workers poured themselves into, and took great pride in their work - and it showed. 

I'll get pics up as soon as I get it Home.


----------



## mels (Nov 16, 2015)

Update:

Postman dropped my hatchet off with my Son today (since I lost my job, and Sonny works for an outfit just down the road) so it's getting close, lol...

I'm still, after nearly three weeks, trying to move all my tools, gear and stuff out of my old company. Been there nearly 15 years man, and always supplied / provided my own everything.

Note to self: next job THEY provide every single thing...

So, I'll be heading back in tomorrow to pack up and move out some more. While I'm there I'll take my Son out for lunch and we'll open up this little gem. Looking forward to checking it out, and posting up some new pics of it.

Couldn't have better things to say about Mike, the gentleman who restored it. Just a solid dude. Looking forward to checking out his work.

So you fellas that are interested, stay tuned, I'll have some pics up tomorrow night if all goes well!


----------



## 06switchback (Dec 13, 2015)

What happened to the pics 

Sorry to hear about the job 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 13, 2015)

06switchback said:


> What happened to the pics
> 
> Sorry to hear about the job
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------

